# Nokia 5800 XpressMusic spielt keine flash videos ab



## naund? (22. August 2009)

Ich dachte das handy kann flashvideos abspielen. So wirb zumindest nokia die ganze zeit! Nun dass es youtube usw.. videos abspielen kann es schon klar, aber z.B. wenn ich mir ein paar test videos von computerbild.de anschauen will, steht immer " bitte installieren Sie Adobe Flash Player" Ich hab schon die neu updates heruntergeladen, aber es brachte gar nix 

kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?

danke


----------



## Micha-Stylez (27. August 2009)

Aktuelle Firmware drauf ? Flash Player Update auf dem Handy ?


Mfg Micha


----------



## naund? (29. August 2009)

ja alles aktuell und darauf


----------



## incontrol (7. September 2009)

Hab das selbe Problem.
Wo bekomme ich Firmwareupdates her? Finde für das 5800 auf der Nokiapage keinen Software-Updater.
Und wo und wie kann ich für das OS des 5800 Flash installieren? Bei der Dropdownliste is Symbian nicht dabei.


----------



## Naumo (7. September 2009)

einfach mit dem handy (am besten zuhause mit wlan, is ja umsonst) auf update gehen und dann geschieht dass von selbest mit der neuen firmware


----------



## Dude-01 (26. September 2009)

Die Version die Handies( und damit sind alle gemeint) für Flash benutzen, nennt sich FlashLite und liegt momentan in Version 3.1 vor! Damit ist es allerdings nur möglich, Flashinhalte bis Version 8 abzuspielen. Erst mit der neuen Version 4, kann man dann auch 10er Flash Sachen abspielen!


----------

